# Might as well.



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sense I'm having so much success spawning my cockatoo cichlids, I figured I start breeding them for a profit. My lfs has already told me they pay alot per fish for these guys, and is also where I bought them. I have them in a 20 gal community with corys, tetras, and a surving guppy and platy fry. See my sig...(fry not included as they were intended to be food). One the females just had her second litter, the fry became free swimming Thursday, and there were around 30-40. There are still about 10-15 now and the parents are diligently gaurding them. I'm going to seperate as I fear I may hurt them. They are very tiny. But I have been feeding them by using the little bottles that medicine is put in children mouths. (cleaned out) I mixed some powder fry food with water and spray it right on them, and the fry eat it. 

My plan is to breed them in a 10 gallon. I set it up this morning barebottom, except with caves made from pot peices. (which is what i have had most succes breeding them in as well as driftwood.) I know the mom will loose her zeal for gaurding them after two weeks or so. So is there anything else I need to know? Thanks in advance.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i would try to pick up a couple of 20 longs for rearing tanks...fry can't stay with parents forever...you would have to keep them until they are sexable...1 1/2-2"....
set tanks up bare with sponge filters..water changes twice a week.


----------

